# Tracer adds RA and CD to his name!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be so, so proud of him!!! Congratulations! How wonderful to have a dog so willing to work for you even in the heat. How about some photos?!?!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go Tracer!!! Great job!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! It's hard enough, but to do all that in the heat is amazing.

Someone deserves some doggie ice cream


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoohooo!! Congratulations!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Two titles in one weekend is pretty awesome!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay Tracer! What's next?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  yay Tracer!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tracer!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray for Tracer! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Mary and and Tracer. You should be very proud of your smart boy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Tracer!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats to Team Tracer!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go! Tracer deserves a scoop of frozen yogurt. Pictures???


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome!!,


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOT WOOT! Congrats! I want to know too, what's next!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Aiming for a CDX - next trial is Labor Day.
I didnt bother to get a pic - probably should have ;-) , but it was soooo stinkin' HOT!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tracer and Mary= awesome team! The judge was REALLY tough too, so they extra deserve it. It was so much fun having a dog show slumber party!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats, that is awesome!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay Tracer and Mary! A job well done to ya both!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I admire those of you willing to suck it up and show in the heat! Congrats on the titles!


----------

